# Sun protection - clothing and sunblock/sunscreen



## Frankie (May 23, 2007)

I've got sun protection on my mind lately. Has anyone tried any of the sun protective clothing that's available? It's something I've never really considered, and I'm wondering if it's useful. For instance, this site sells t-shirts (up to a 6x) that provide an SPF of 40-50, whereas a typical 100% cotton t-shirt has an SPF of 4 to 10. Sun protective clothing could be handy if you want lots of protection and have reach issues that don't allow you to apply enough sunblock all over. I hope to find lightweight items, too. T-shirts can be too much of really hot days at the beach.

I got a bad sunburn last year, another one this weekend (arms and upper chest only), and I'm determined not to let this happen again. 

Secondly, does anyone recommend a particular sunscreen or sunblock that they find works really well? I look for broad spectrum UVA/UVB, PABA=free protection, but I'd like others' feedback on products they like.

I gotta buy myself a big, floppy brimmed hat now.


----------



## Waxwing (May 23, 2007)

Neutrogena just released a sunscreen that comes in 55 or 70. I bought the 70, and I love it. It's completely non-greasy and soaks in immediately. 

From whta I understand, the ingredients in Lorealle Ombrelle are even more effective than the usual stuff, but since the active ingredient isn't approved by the FDA, you have to order it from Canada. I'm itching to try it but between shipping and everything it becomes one pricey sunscreen.
http://www.bizrate.com/skincareproducts/oid418352748.html

And speaking of pricey, Remede makes a fantastic tinted sunscreen. It's SPF 30, and comes in a couple shades. It's wonderful for the face. 
http://www.drugstore.com/templates/...P&trxp2=0&trxp3=12979&brand=43734&rolled=true


----------



## kr7 (May 24, 2007)

The one sunscreen considered best in the world is Anthelios from La Roche-Posay. It has a very special ingredient called Mexoryl which basically unlike any other sunscreen ingredient is photostable. Although other sunscreen ingredients claim that they protect you for "blank" amount of time, they actually stop working fairly quickly. Mexoryl is the only ingredient in existence that actually works for around 3 hours.

Up until last fall, sunscreens containing Mexoryl were only available in Europe and Canada, but as of last fall FDA has approved Mexoryl to be used in the USA. So far the only sunscreen in the USA that I have seen that contains this stuff is from Lancome:

http://www.lancome-usa.com/skincare/uv-protection-for-everyday/UV-EXPERT-20-with-MEXORYL-SX.htm

I haven't tried it. I use Anthelios which I get from Canada:

http://feelbest.com/

Ombrelle, which is also available from Canada, is another brand that contains Mexoryl. Hope this helps!


----------

